# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Marine LFS in Singapore

## LiquidFX

Hi,

Any recommendations as to which are the more worthwhile LFS to go to in Singapore?

I know of the Chinatown one, plus Seaquest at farmmart. What about those at Lorong Harlus?

----------


## kelstorm

> ----------------
> On 3/6/2002 1:58:31 AM 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Any recommendations as to which are the more worthwhile LFS to go to in Singapore?
> 
> I know of the Chinatown one, plus Seaquest at farmmart. What about those at Lorong Harlus?
> ----------------


Lor. Harlus have reef world and pacific marine.. 
corals.. go to reef world..nice ones..
fishes.. go to pacific marine.. more varieties...
next to aquamart have one.. called Reborn.. fishes.. coral a fair bit of each..

----------


## LiquidFX

Mai tu liao..... hehehehe

----------


## kelstorm

when u going?? chio me leh.. ehhehee... quite easily accessible from my place to Reborn.. u can go to your gf house after that also.. hehehe

----------


## kelstorm

i'm sure ppl here will agree with me.. especially simon.. hahaha.. Law.. i think it is time for u to change your avatar to lionfish.. hahaha.. there is one waiting for u.. mai tu liaos.. hahahaha

----------


## LiquidFX

Huh, Reborn is at Paya Lebar leh, take Bus 76 from AMK?

Bus 76 is one of the LFS bus in Singapore. It goes past Petmart/Rainbow, then to Aquamart/Reborn and then to Sam Yick at Marine Parade.

----------


## kelstorm

> ----------------
> On 3/6/2002 9:18:48 AM 
> 
> Huh, Reborn is at Paya Lebar leh, take Bus 76 from AMK?
> 
> Bus 76 is one of the LFS bus in Singapore. It goes past Petmart/Rainbow, then to Aquamart/Reborn and then to Sam Yick at Marine Parade.
> ----------------


never knew that SBS is so nice.. to provide us with that service.. hahaha.. to go to reborn.. i usually take bus 24 from my place.. that is the fastest.. the rest slower..

----------


## IcecruncherZ

So far i find that Hong Leong's the cheapest...

and he also brings in very rare fish...


=)

----------


## kelstorm

but very far for me leh.. sigh...

----------


## LiquidFX

where's hong leong?

----------


## Cedric

Hong Leong? But from what I know, they obtain their live stock supplies from Desmond of Pac Marine?! :Smile:

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Dont think so their lifestock arent the same =)

----------


## kelstorm

hong leong is along west coast..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## LiquidFX

West Coast! Yeah! Near my place.

Anyone got the full name of the shop so I can do a search? Thanks!

----------


## nizz

Hi fellas

Has anyone been to the one in Seletar Farmway 1? I'm not sure abt the rest of the marine lfs mentioned here, but the one i went to at SF1 has quite a variety (to me...pls don flame hor...) &amp; corals too....

Nizz

----------


## kelstorm

u know the location, nizz??? me thinking of paying a visit leh.. never been there b4.. sigh..[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## nizz

I know how to go there, sure...but dunno the address...

Nizz

----------


## kelstorm

i'm sure law will be interested..

----------


## LiquidFX

Just went there today, saw lots of corals, marine fishes etc.

Best of all, saw the lionfishes...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Thanks Nizz and Kel for bringing me there today!  :Smile: 

My tank is coming...

----------


## kelstorm

u are growing strong my friend... hahahah.. how is the filtration system coming along?

----------


## nizz

Hi Law

U're welcome man...so have u decided when it's gonna be up? B4 or after exams? Don rush hor...me wan to see nice nice pics here ok? Oh...if u wanna go get the fish...call me hor.

I can feel the force in u getting stronger.....u have learnt well my child.

Hahaha...Kel...i say for u lah.....hahaha....

Nizz

----------


## LiquidFX

Wa! I become so many people's child! Hahaha... Hope got pocket money from all of you [ :Grin: ]

My tank supposed to come today, but the guy haven't called me yet. But I think I will probably set it up after the exams...

----------


## kelstorm

then u have to wait till mid may.. after my exams.. hahaha

----------


## sphinx_v

hi guys, i'm new here and there's one call sea life or something and used to be the previous owner at hong leong, it's at balestier in a small lane where hoover hotel is or opp. the road is chinese temple. if i'm not wrong they close on monday. They supply to the one at chinatown as well. If you are there, try to buy only from the younger brother(slightly plumb guy), the elder bro especially(with spec) or other staff will quote a higher price for the same item!!! Just my 2cents info.

----------


## kelstorm

thanks for the info mate.. anyway.. there are a few places as well.. other than that of lor harlus fish farms...

1. Yishun central 1 blk 925
2. Reborn aquarium (next to aquamart)

----------

